# Your dream concert...



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

Over on PASR we have this thread and it has received alot of steezy commentary.  If you could pick one fantasy dream concert to go to..who would be on stage...and you can have people that are deceased as well...

I'll add mine a little later...you'll be surprised by the variety!!!!


----------



## Mildcat (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Over on PASR we have this thread and it has received alot of steezy commentary.  If you could pick one fantasy dream concert to go to..who would be on stage...and you can have people that are deceased as well...
> 
> I'll add mine a little later...you'll be surprised by the variety!!!!



Why would I want to see deceased people on stage? Sounds creepy! :-o


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Why would I want to see deceased people on stage? Sounds creepy! :-o



maybe stuffed versions like the country bear Jamboree...:idea::idea:but like the dream concert could be Huey Lewis and the News featuring Bob Marley along with Vanilla Ice...if that's your flavor or maybe some enya, Afroman and Frank Sinatra..


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2009)

Okay here's my dream concert that would end up being more like an all day "Dr Jeff a pol-ooza"

Ratt opening for Def Leppard opening for Bon Jovi opening for Coldplay opening for Dave Matthews opening for U2 who opens for Rush.  On the seond stage I'd just want to have acts like Buffet or Pink Floyd jamming for when I need a mellow out chill break


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

probably no reply necessary here from me :lol:


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2009)

Festival or concert here? I'd probably go with Foo Fighters open, then Barenaked Ladies, with Rush as the main act.


----------



## Marc (May 19, 2009)

Franz Liszt solo, Sergei Rachmaninoff with the 1940ish BSO, then Led Zeppelin, Jimi Hendrix and Stevie Ray Vaughn.


----------



## Philpug (May 19, 2009)

The Blues Brothers in some small smoke filled bar someplace, not Bob's Country Bunker.


----------



## awf170 (May 19, 2009)

In order of opening to headlining:

Creed
Nickelback
Limp Bizkit

greatest concert ever...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

awf170 said:


> In order of opening to headlining:
> 
> Creed
> Nickelback
> ...



dude, no Three Doors Down?

awfl170 concert = fail

:lol:


----------



## TheBEast (May 19, 2009)

Marc said:


> Franz Liszt solo, Sergei Rachmaninoff with the 1940ish BSO, then Led Zeppelin, Jimi Hendrix and Stevie Ray Vaughn.



I'm with you on Jimi and Stevie!


----------



## Paul (May 19, 2009)

The Doors

Led Zeppelin (circa 1977)

Queensryche performing Operation:Mindcrime in its entirety

SRV and Double Trouble

Allman Bros. at the Fillmore

Ramones at CBGB's


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> probably no reply necessary here from me :lol:



Creed with uncle kracker opening???



Philpug said:


> The Blues Brothers in some small smoke filled bar someplace, not Bob's Country Bunker.





thart would be sa weet


----------



## powhunter (May 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> probably no reply necessary here from me :lol:




+420  

steveo


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 19, 2009)

Bon Jovi  then Clapton , then GNR then AC/DC then ZEP !!! last act Rush


----------



## thorski (May 19, 2009)

Overkill opened on their "under the influence" tour
followed by motorhead on their "rock and roll" tour
Finished off by F'N SLAYER   on their "South of heaven" tour.
Best show i've ever seen back in 1988


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

thorski said:


> Overkill opened on their "under the influence" tour
> followed by motorhead on their "rock and roll" tour
> Finished off by F'N SLAYER   on their "South of heaven" tour.
> Best show i've ever seen back in 1988



woulda figured you for John Cougar with that Chevy commercial tune of his


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

powhunter said:


> +420
> 
> steveo



call out work and come to strangecreek this weekend man.  No better start to the summer, you'd love it.

50 bands over three days, music from noon until 4 AM every day on several stages, PRISTINE camping grounds

merry pranksters abound 

http://www.wormtown.com/strangecreek/schedule.htm

can't freaking wait :beer:


----------



## powhunter (May 19, 2009)

Would love to but got limited time for fests these days Im hoping to hit GOTV though

steveo


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Okay here's my dream concert that would end up being more like an all day "Dr Jeff a pol-ooza"
> 
> Ratt opening for Def Leppard opening for Bon Jovi opening for Coldplay opening for Dave Matthews opening for U2 who opens for Rush.  On the seond stage I'd just want to have acts like Buffet or Pink Floyd jamming for when I need a mellow out chill break





mondeo said:


> Festival or concert here? I'd probably go with Foo Fighters open, then Barenaked Ladies, with Rush as the main act.





Warp Daddy said:


> Bon Jovi  then Clapton , then GNR then AC/DC then ZEP !!! last act Rush



I think we've got our headliner as that's 3 votes for Rush as the main act!


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2009)

Paul said:


> The Doors
> 
> Led Zeppelin (circa 1977)
> 
> ...



That would be a sweet show! Jeff Tate really put on a show in his prime


----------



## Edd (May 20, 2009)

I actually e-mailed Xavier Rudd to convince him to play at the Stone Church.  No response, of course and my friends laughed at me.  That was almost 2 years ago.  I'm going to try again and if he ever shows up I'm taking soooooooo much credit for it.


----------



## frozencorn (May 20, 2009)

Phish. At Fenway Park. Or Red Rocks. 

Oh, wait....


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I think we've got our headliner as that's 3 votes for Rush as the main act!



GEDDYFEST  '  09    BRING IT   :beer:    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2009)

A caveman beating on a rock...  that would be cool..  Or an ancient Egyptian funeral band..


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2009)

Or the star wars cantina band festival...


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 20, 2009)

dmc said:


> Or the star wars cantina band festival...



Thanks D Man  i just blew friggin coffee  thru my nose and all over the damn keyboard with that one -ROFLMFAO


----------



## Glenn (May 20, 2009)

Philpug said:


> The Blues Brothers in some small smoke filled bar someplace, not Bob's Country Bunker.



That's the "Good Ol' Blues Brothers" who play at Bob;s.


----------



## Philpug (May 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Creed with uncle kracker opening???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Blues Brothers played the Allentown Fairgrounds back in the late 70's.


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks D Man  i just blew friggin coffee  thru my nose and all over the damn keyboard with that one -ROFLMFAO




To me the exciting thing about music is that which has not happened...


----------



## MRGisevil (May 20, 2009)

Flock of Seaguls opening for The Cure.


----------



## powhunter (May 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Flock of Seaguls opening for The Cure.



I dig the Cure...saw em in 96 when they were in Ct...but Robert Smith yea he is a little freaky

steveo


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 20, 2009)

dmc said:


> To me the exciting thing about music is that which has not happened...



I can get behind that  - something  about a fresh lick or vibe !!  just really admire really good guitar action always been a ho for dat. Drums are awesomew too one of my grandsons  12 is getting scary good  his teacher is a Berkley college of music '08  grad . My Young one is doing fine learning some of Neal Peart's riffs  

I love playing along with the kid -HE GET"S it


----------



## thorski (May 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> woulda figured you for John Cougar with that Chevy commercial tune of his



Thats a great song. good lyrics. 
I thought about this thread last night and since it's about a dream concert i thought i should make a list since what i put up before was the best concert i've seen. so here it goes.

jessica simpson would open followed by stevie nicks (circa 1980's), finished up by jewel.
All during a victorias secret fashion show.  :beer:


----------



## Mildcat (May 20, 2009)

I wanna see GG Allin and Pat Boone on stage together singing, " I Got You Babe"    :-o


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

powhunter said:


> +420
> 
> steveo



ahahaha 420..makes me want a binger..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

Philpug said:


> The Blues Brothers played the Allentown Fairgrounds back in the late 70's.



Akroyd and Belushi..dang..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> I wanna see GG Allin and Pat Boone on stage together singing, " I Got You Babe"    :-o




Who is GG Allin??


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> GEDDYFEST  '  09    BRING IT   :beer:    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I would so be there!  Had to watch the R:30 DVD again last night after posting on this thread!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

anybody go to Lollapoloza???  I've actually never been to big concert..like in a stadium or arena..it would be cool to see a legit group like Twisted Sister or the Monkees...


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> anybody go to Lollapoloza???  I've actually never been to big concert..like in a stadium or arena..it would be cool to see a legit group like Twisted Sister or the Monkees...



Stadium shows are they're own entitiy.  I've seen Pink Floyd, U2 and Buffet at the old Foxboro Stadium/Gillette Stadium and even compared to seeing acts at your "standard" 30,000 seat semi-covered ampitheatre/lawn seating venue it's a much different experience.  Still though, none of those options beats the intimacy of when you get a good act in a small club IMHO!


----------



## thorski (May 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> anybody go to Lollapoloza???  I've actually never been to big concert..like in a stadium or arena..it would be cool to see a legit group like Twisted Sister or the Monkees...



I saw metallica  on monsters of rock promoting "and justice for all..." before they sold out and made the black album for the poseurs.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> anybody go to Lollapoloza???  I've actually never been to big concert..like in a stadium or arena..it would be cool to see a legit group like Twisted Sister or the Monkees...



Seen plenty of Grateful Dead shows in big places, such as Giants Stadium, RFK, Foxborough; seen the Who and the Stones at Foxborough in 89.  Countless Phish shows in arenas and most recently The Dead in an arena.  I hadn't been to an arena show in about 5 years and I'm pretty well all set.  Going to see Phish at Great Woods this summer and will probably be all set with that as well.  I just don't have the desire to be packed in with 15K - 125K (Highgate Dead) people anymore.  Between waiting in 20 minute lines for the bathroom, only being able to purchase one $9 beer at a time that you wait another 20 minutes for....all set.

I'd take seeing a band like Lettuce or Nate Wilson Group in a small club over a stadium show any day.

I don't even care for the mega large festivals anymore.  Might do Gathering of the Vibes again, but at 20K people, it gets annoying.

This weekend is by far my favorite music experience of the year.  $75, 3 mights camping, 50ish bands, three thousand people tops, go wherever you want with your own beers, awesome up and coming talent.  Really can't beat it.


----------



## noski (May 20, 2009)

I saw Rush and would love to see them again as they were in the late 70s, but this time add Queen. I would have loved to see a Queen show.


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2009)

Not into stadiums anymore...  Too many people mashed together...  had a guy fall from the level above me at a GD show in Jersey (Giants Stadium)  - swore them off after...

But I will go see a weekend Phish show - gladly...


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2009)

Gov't Mule and The Allmans for me.

I would also like to see Mule or, GASP, Dave Matthews acoustically.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 20, 2009)

Alice In Chains, Black Sabbath (w/Ozzy) and Led Zeppelin.


----------



## skiadikt (May 20, 2009)

being more of a jazz guy & a guitarist i'd love to see two of my fave guitarists pat martino & pat metheny in a band with charles lloyd-tenor, gary bartz-alto, wynton marsalis-trumpet, chick corea-piano, dave holland-bass & brian blade-drums with wayne shorter, sonny rollins, bela fleck & bruce hornsby sitting in on a couple tunes.


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Gov't Mule and The Allmans for me.
> 
> I would also like to see Mule or, GASP, Dave Matthews acoustically.



mountain jam at Hunter in 2 weeks...  Allmans and Mule..


----------



## Grassi21 (May 20, 2009)

dmc said:


> mountain jam at Hunter in 2 weeks...  Allmans and Mule..



hmmmmmmmmm.  have they announced who is playing which days?


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> being more of a jazz guy & a guitarist i'd love to see two of my fave guitarists pat martino & pat metheny in a band with charles lloyd-tenor, gary bartz-alto, wynton marsalis-trumpet, chick corea-piano, dave holland-bass & brian blade-drums with wayne shorter, sonny rollins, bela fleck & bruce hornsby sitting in on a couple tunes.



You'd love this little nugget i found on Youtube..

Jaco and Sco


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> being more of a jazz guy & a guitarist i'd love to see two of my fave guitarists pat martino & pat metheny in a band with charles lloyd-tenor, gary bartz-alto, wynton marsalis-trumpet, chick corea-piano, dave holland-bass & brian blade-drums with wayne shorter, sonny rollins, bela fleck & bruce hornsby sitting in on a couple tunes.



Be sure to check out the newly released live album by Chick Corea, John McLaughlin and the Five Peace Band.


----------



## skiadikt (May 20, 2009)

dmc said:


> You'd love this little nugget i found on Youtube..
> 
> Jaco and Sco



i think that's from jaco's intructional video with kenwood dennard on drums. awesome clip!


----------



## mondeo (May 20, 2009)

I much prefer arena shows over amphitheater. Feels so much more intimate and intense.

Especially compared to this one:




http://www.thisdayinrock.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/molson-canadian-rocks-for-toronto.jpg

Probably the largest concert I'll ever attend. (I was right behind the first row of speakers, stage right.)


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I much prefer arena shows over amphitheater. Feels so much more intimate and intense.
> 
> Especially compared to this one:
> 
> ...



How many people attended that?

The largest show I was ever at was the Grateful Dead Highgate show, which was estimated at 125K,  that crowd in Toronto looks MUCH bigger.

no thanks


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2009)

Highgate was insanity


----------



## mondeo (May 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> How many people attended that?
> 
> The largest show I was ever at was the Grateful Dead Highgate show, which was estimated at 125K,  that crowd in Toronto looks MUCH bigger.
> 
> no thanks


I think the final count was 450K, I figure I was in the 25K closest to the stage. $20CDN to charity for a 12 hour show, finished by Guess Who, Rush, AC/DC, and Rolling Stones (who sucked.)


----------



## Mildcat (May 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Who is GG Allin??



The total opposite of Pat Boone. Probably one of the sickest Motha F-er's to ever start a band. Absolute nut job, totally demented. To be honest even if he was still alive I probably wouldn't go see his show but I did see his band at Ralphs in Worcester a couple years ago.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I think the final count was 450K, I figure I was in the 25K closest to the stage. $20CDN to charity for a 12 hour show, finished by Guess Who, Rush, AC/DC, and Rolling Stones (who sucked.)



no way I couldn't dealt with that kinda crowd for 12 hours....crazy


----------



## ckofer (May 21, 2009)

dmc said:


> Highgate was insanity



+1, especially '95


----------



## ckofer (May 21, 2009)

Quote:
     					Originally Posted by *GrilledSteezeSandwich* 

 
_Who is GG Allin??_

The total opposite of Pat Boone. Probably one of the sickest Motha F-er's to ever start a band. Absolute nut job, totally demented. To be honest even if he was still alive I probably wouldn't go see his show but I did see his band at Ralphs in Worcester a couple years ago.

*He was from Manchester NH. I have some his 45s from my college days. Made Iggy seem mild. 


*


----------



## powhunter (May 21, 2009)

ckofer said:


> +1, especially '95



Yep 95 was totaly insane!!!  My last GD show too :sad: Lots of folks w/o tix


----------



## Marc (May 21, 2009)

dmc said:


> Not into stadiums anymore...  Too many people mashed together...  had a guy fall from the level above me at a GD show in Jersey (Giants Stadium)  - swore them off after...
> 
> But I will go see a weekend Phish show - gladly...



Not to mention most stadiums have sucky ass acoustics.  Much rather see a show in a small, acoustically soft setting.


----------

